
Ask HN: Biz owners – What problems do you have using/accepting cryptocurrency? - evbots
I&#x27;m guessing it&#x27;s mostly tax, regulatory, and operational issues but would love to hear specifics.
======
itamarst
What's my motivation for accepting cryptocurrency in the first place? Real
money is much easier to deal with.

